

Any Tech Sites that don't always talk about Google, Apple, Samsung, Microsoft? - kwestro

My feedly account is always filled with the same top tech companies. Sites like The Verge, Mashable, Engadget, ReadWriteWeb, Ars Technica, The Next Web, etc seem to copy each other&#x27;s topics all the time.
.
I need some variety.
Google, Apple, Samsung, Microsoft, are not the only tech companies I want to know about.
======
t0dd
[http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/](http://www.lowtechmagazine.com/)

"Low-tech Magazine refuses to assume that every problem has a high-tech
solution. A simple, sensible, but nevertheless controversial message; high-
tech has become the idol of our society.

Instead, Low-tech Magazine talks about the potential of past and often
forgotten knowledge and technologies when it comes to designing a sustainable
society. Sometimes, these low-tech solutions could be copied without any
changes. More often, interesting possibilities arise when you combine old
technology with new knowledge and new materials, or when you apply old
concepts and traditional knowledge to modern technology. We also keep an eye
on what is happening in the developing world, where resource constraints often
lead to inventive, low-tech solutions."

~~~
delinka
Excellent link. I like it. However, there's an immediate example that feels to
me a bit antithetical to their mission:

"Heat Your Clothes, Not Your House" ... "...electrically heated clothes..."

I guess it depends on the definition of "high-tech"; batteries and heating
elements have been around long enough I suppose.

~~~
sp332
Low-tech doesn't mean necessarily mean "old".

------
meleva
A good way to avoid articles on those big companies is to start reading
"region specific" startup blogs or "topic specific" startup blogs. Some of the
blogs I follow:

by region

Arctic Startups (Scandinavia)
[http://www.arcticstartup.com/](http://www.arcticstartup.com/)

Rude Baguette (France)
[http://www.rudebaguette.com/](http://www.rudebaguette.com/)

Silicon Allee (Berlin) [http://siliconallee.com/](http://siliconallee.com/)

by topic

Tnooz (Travel)[http://www.tnooz.com/](http://www.tnooz.com/)

Search Engine Land
[http://searchengineland.com/](http://searchengineland.com/)

3D Printing Industry
[http://3dprintingindustry.com/](http://3dprintingindustry.com/)

~~~
collin128
techvibes.com (Canada)

------
ArabGeek
ArabCrunch covers Arab tech startups and tech industry there
[http://arabcrunch.com](http://arabcrunch.com) also
[http://techinasia.com](http://techinasia.com)

~~~
kwestro
Thanks, ArabG. I'll go ahead and give those sites a look.

~~~
ArabGeek
welcome :)

------
hisham_hm
I was going to mention OSNews, but then I realized it's been a while I didn't
visit so I went to check it:

And this is the current frontpage: Sony, Samsung, QNX, Valve, Microsoft,
Linux, Google, Microsoft, Google, Valve, OpenBSD, Apple, Apple/Microsoft,
Apple/Microsoft/Google, Apple, Google, Cisco, Motorola, Nokia, Apple.

My memory was that it was more of a site about alternative OSes and the
like...

~~~
DavidAdams
I'm the publisher of OSNews. We would still like to cover the hobbyist and
alternative scene more, but indeed it's not as vibrant as it used to be. And
of course, over the past 6-7 years, we're covering mobile a lot more. We
always covered mobile OSes, but of late the mobile OS world has been more
interesting than the desktop OS world, which is becoming a little ossified.

To be honest, desktop OSes are getting boring because they're all so good now.
Even Windows 8, for all its goofy UI is really a respectable OS now. (And of
course there are no upstarts challenging Mac, Windows, and Linux).

But back to alternative OSes. We could use a shot in the arm. If there's
anyone out there that's interested in lesser-known OSes and would be willing
to do a little bit of reporting on it at OSNews, we'd love to have you. Send
me an email.

------
exo_duz
Could be a good idea and call it NoGASM. :P

~~~
Udo
I walked into the trap and checked out the domain name. It's... taken.

------
abdophoto
[http://thetechblock.com](http://thetechblock.com)

There's definitely a good bit of Apple, Google, Microsoft stuff on there, but
a lot of the Features come from sources outside of the big blogs. Not all, but
quite a few.

------
dirkgently
I use a heavily personalized Google News - you can always create a custom
section starting with "Technology" (can also specify which region), and then
apply filter with "-Google -Apple -XYZ".

That way, you are not limited by just one blog or site, while also keeping it
free from the latest trends of reporting only on big companies.

(While I am at that, I also make sure I filter out pretty much all of ZDNet,
CNet, InformationWeek and the ilk).

------
k-mcgrady
Hacker News

------
yen223
Maybe you can try looking for sites that cover your local region's tech scene,
so long as your local region isn't Silicon Valley.

------
asanwal
If data and trends on emerging industries, companies, investors is of
interest, check us out at CB Insights (www.cbinsights.com/blog or
twitter.com/cbinsights)

Also check out Quibb, blog of Benedict Evans, Dan Primack's Term Sheet
Newsletter

------
hobo_mark
I use newsblur and filter out the names of the companies I do not care about
from those feeds, it's still far from ideal but nobody has cracked
personalized filtering yet (whoever does will have my money, if I don't end up
doing it myself first).

------
jaggs
[http://redferret.net](http://redferret.net) ?

------
bizbuzz
Trying to buzz one up :
[http://www.bizappsbuzz.com](http://www.bizappsbuzz.com)

~~~
ujsfdo
Well, aren't you the bizzy buzzer?

------
autodidakto
Wait. You mean "technology" isn't synonymous with "latest consumer gadget"?

